# Argentine Black nose tegus



## sXenub (Mar 5, 2010)

While these are the same species as Argentine B&W tegus, I never see them listed in your siggy as being a black nose, and while that is understandable to an extent, is this due to the issues the extreme giants had with it's naming?

so where are the boundaries on this subject?

I've noticed that these don't appear to be very common, when compared to Argentine black and white normals, or even the white heads, so I can only assume that this is a new morph? With that being said does anyone have any pictures of theirs full grown, or just what can be found on Varnyards website?

While the pictures he has on their are amazing, I'm surprised that a google search will not provide plenty more pictures of these.

Is this even considered a morph?

If so, what is the genetic markup classified as? (Did I even word that right?) I am pretty much asking if they would be considered dom..ect.

Anything else you can tell me about the morph, as far as whom started this line, when they were started.

This must sound quite stalkerish at the moment, but I love their minor resembelnce to Pandas


----------



## reptastic (Mar 5, 2010)

i have one as well as a few others; mostly from bobby hills jamxwhitey breeding. mines is about 8 mo. he was about 46" before loosing about 11" of his tail so he is close to the size of an adult. i had no idea he was going to be a black nose until he was about 8-9 wks old( i got him at 5 wks old)i am pretty sure that they are considered a morph or variation of the normal b/w. im not sure who if any one created this line. i always called mines a b/w because thats just what he is. and i believe more people can identify with b/w tegu rather than black nose. i do belive that this is bobbys first season of beeding the(09) they are very nice looking tegus and i like their colors(although my tegu's black covers mostly his whole head) but all in all they are fantastic creatures. im sure others will chime in! here are a couple of pics of my black nose tegu nero:









when it first appeared


----------



## sXenub (Mar 5, 2010)

I know he still has some up for sale, as I have contacted him about picking one up.

It's amazing to see all of the different variations to these, as some remind me of a panda bear, in a small way due to their colors, and patterns perhaps I am just crazy lol.


I'll be sure to keep everyone posted, and looking forward to hearing and seeing more pictures 

and Nero is so amazing looking :roon


----------



## kaa (Mar 5, 2010)

I normally don't like the black head, but yours looks awesome. 

I don't know if it is considered a morph or not, but I am almost positive it is a dom. gene. I would ask bobby, he would know.


----------

